# Naruto: A New Moon (Main RP)



## Cheena (Jun 30, 2010)

*Naruto: A New Moon *​ 


Naruto: New Moon OOC Thread

*Plot*
It is an age of peace throughout the ninja world , 70 years since the "Orange Hokage of the Leaf" came to power and restored peace to the world. But it is slowly fading as nations economies fall and weaker villages begin to suffer from the oppression of the 5 great nations. The whole world is on the brink of war. One organization has risen and advertises peace and salvation to those who cannot stand against the great nations. They are the Sanctum an Organization founded by a council of 4 legendary shinobi, they speak of their new methods of peace to small villages ravished by hunger and pain. These villages quickly align themselves with the Sanctum. As they gather the support of smaller nations they have become a formidable military force. In the months leading up to now the Sanctum has gained power in the village Hidden in the mist and gained massive political power they promise to end the struggle between villages and bring peace through power. The ninja world is now split in two. 


But lurking deeper in the shadows is the Shirotsuki and band of 10 rouge ninja who will stop at nothing to gain control of the shinobi world with their sick and twisted ideas of a world in which they can control through fear. Which side will you take , will you defend all that the ninja world stand for and fight for the great nations , will you fight to bring new age peace to the corrupt world or will you fight for the twisted ideals of the Shirotsuki. Which path will you take?

*Posting and Other Info*​ 
When you post in the actual roleplay, make sure it is very descriptive, and state you characters action. Sometimes a boat load of dialog is annoying. If you try hard shoot for two paragraphs at least, but we won?t have a problem with one but no less than that. If you want put any talking in color, but don?t start a new paragraph for it. Of course the OOC thread is for out of character discussions so don?t talk about random things, post out of character or spam in the actual RP thread, save it for the OOC thread, it?s not hard. Also post any fight or big plans in the OOC thread so we are on the same page and stay in the plot please. And when you are roleplaying in a fight, you to explain a lot, don?t just post a Jutsu. You can?t auto hit, meaning making your attack or injuring you opponent without giving them a chance. So make sure you talk to the person to see how you want the fight to go. ​ 
*Have Fun, New Members Welcome!*​


----------



## Cheena (Jul 1, 2010)

The sun was bright, but hidden behind the countless arrays of mountains shielding Kumogakure. A nice village since the “Peace Era” began and hoping to stay that way. A new generation of ninja were about to arise. Inside of the ninja academy was buzzing, with children talking about their future shinobi careers and being the next Raikage amongst other dreams. Today was graduation day. The day where students become shinobi… hopefully. The academy was smooth sailing for most, but now the real world and struggles await them. Before the can advance to the rank of Gennin, they must first pass a test given to them by their newly assigned sensei. However, failure means being sent back to the academy. Maybe that’s what is best. Let’s see what awaits them….. ​______________________

She sat at the kitchen table and quickly ate her cereal. Today was graduation and Asume hated to be late for anything. Especially such a great occastion. Scarfing down the last bit of milk, she tossed the bowl in the sink and approched her dad and he smiled. 

_"I'm very proud of you Asume."_ He patted her shoulder. _"Now hurry up, you're going to be late."_

She luaghed and ran into her bedroom. Asume wasn't the cleanest so her dresser was a bit dusty, but ignored it and opened the top shelf. Right there was her shiny, new headband in all it glory. No scratches, no marks, just perfect. She wrappped it around her headed and under her blue hair. Tightening it very slowly, and looked in the mirror and smiled at the shinobi she was about to become. Grabbing her lucky charm, she ran out the door and passed her dad in the living. "See you later, Dad!" 

Slamming the door behind her, Asume quickly made her way through the village streets, being careful not to knock anyone over. Being pretty face and have a solid posture, she could be strong sometimes, but she had to be more than that as being a ninja with not too many hopes at ninjutsu or genjutsu. Until her wild attitude and chakra control levels out, she had to focus on taijutsu. After all that thinking she was at Kumogakre's before she even knew. There were still some people missing so she was too late. 

"Phew, I'm here." A whole bunch of loud mouth kids where yelling and playing around. They were just so immature except for a few. Hopefully she had a good squad given to her. Not only that, Asume wanted a sensei that could really help her out. Instead of standing in the doorway like an idot, she sat her spot that _used_ to be hers in the academy.


----------



## Sabin19 (Jul 1, 2010)

Masahiro`s stomach rumbled. He was pretty nervous. He had to be in the classroom at the academy in 1 hour and a half. He wanted to sleep more, but he couldn't even close his eyes. He was still sad he couldn't be a Medical-Nin, and his new dream was to become a First-Class Ninja.

He got up and put some clothes on. His right hand still hurt, the burn was big. He covered it up with some bandages, and left for the kitchen. Everyone was already out. Some Clan members were giving him strange looks, because of his mutation. His father encouraged him, beating his shoulder 

"I`m sure you would`ve become a great Medical-Nin. But I am certain that you will become a great Ninja"

"Thanks, dad. I appreciate it.", Masahiro said slowly. He knew that his dad isn't happy his son isn't going to become a Med. 

"Now eat the special breakfast I've prepared for you, and leave for the academy",his father told him smiling.

It was really good. It was a special type of omelet. After he finished it, he grabbed his backpack and left off for the academy

The city was crowded with parents and kids leaving for the academy. There wasn`t much space, but Masahiro squeezed through and got to the Ninja Academy pretty fast. He heard his squad was good. He entered the academy and noticed one of his teammates, Asume. He sat next to her, both waiting for everything to start


----------



## EPIC (Jul 1, 2010)

Tick... Tock... Tick... Tock...

The time was passing by pretty quickly. Umineko could feel the excitement welling up, but he knew better. He was in his own house just simply gazing at a book, Make- Out Paradise as its entitled, and has been reading for several hours now. The entirety of his house was quiet, it was small, built for one person, but it was decorated nicely and had a welcoming air. He was sitting on his love seat in front of a small, wooden, round table. He looked at the clock several times, he hadn't forgotten that this was day that he was assigned a team and was already prepared for it.

Tock...

"Finally, its time." He said to himself. He closed his book and stood from his seat, walked over to his kitchen and grabbed a small pack that chinked when it was picked up. When he left out the front door, he leaped over to the top of one building, then to another. In seconds, he was at the Academy. He slowly walked inside, pulling out the list of his students.:

Asume Miwa
Ayame Kurosu
Watanabe Masahiro

They seemed like a good bunch, but Umineko figured that he might have some trouble with them. He looked around and noticed that two of his students were already waiting for him. 

"There they are." He said to himself. "Miwa Asume! Masahiro Watanabe! Kurosu Ayame!" He raised his hand and waved it a bit to get their attention. "You guys are with me!"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 1, 2010)

Kana pulled the door shut behind as she left her house and entered the streets of Kumogakure. She was to meet her new team today and she was quite excited. Her silver locks blew around in the wind as she happily strolled down the streets, what did this life have in store for her, would her teammate be a total douche. If he was a pervert she swore that his guts would be torn out, but she would do it with a smile.

A giggled escaped the young girl's lips as she thought about it. She walked into the yard of the academy and sat in the grass, she started to play with a few flowers that were around her. The new cloud ninja wasn't a fan of waiting, her teammates better get here soon, or they'd be facing a woman's wrath. Which is indeed quite horrifying.

Laying down in the grass her kimono ruffled up a little but she fell asleep quickly as the fresh Kumogakure air filled her nose. It was her version of the waiting game, whoever her teammate was would not be lucky. Making her wait how dare they, no matter she slept soundly dreaming of tearing apart whomever was the unfortunate slug that was teamed with her.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 1, 2010)

"Uhg" was the sound Ayato made when he awoke. _That same dream again,_ the boy thought to himself as he sat on the side of the bed. "Well I don't want to go there half naked. So I should get some cloths on,"  Ayato spoke to himself before he grabbed his usual pair of cloths and headed for the shower. He later exited with his ninja gear intact and headed straight for the door. "Heading for her house again? Won't you be late for your team?" his mother asked as she tossed him a grilled cheese sandwich, which he easily caught.

"I'll make it in time, see ya mother," Ayato spoke before taking a bite. "Later dear," she watched him go out of the door with a smile. A few minutes later, he was seen knocking on the door of another home. "Oh, hello Ayato. Shes in the room," a woman opened door for him and allowed him in. "Hello mam, so how's she doing?" Ayato asked with a slightly worried smile.

"Oh, the usual. Go and see for yourself," the woman told him before the boy walked into another room. "Hey there," Ayato closed the door quietly with a smile as he looked at the sick girl underneath the covers. "Oh Ayato, isn't the squad meeting today?" she asked in a low tone after coughing. "Yeah, it is, but don't worry about that. Can you guess what I got you today?" Ayato asked before kneeling to the side of the bed. "Let me guess, more flowers?" she assumed while looking at him.

"That's right," Ayato responded with handful of flowers to her. "You must be getting better already," he smiled at her. "Don't be stupid, you always give me those," she lightly hit him on top of the forehead. "Now go meet your team idiot, and try not to let the Jounin give you a hard time," she told as she rubbed his hair. "But-" he was cut off before he could finish.

"I'll be fine with these flowers. Now you go. Alright?" she put her put her hand down. Ayato stood to his feet with his head down and walked towards the door, "I'll find it and when I do, you better be alive, Akiza." The boy left out of the room and then the house. Moments later, Ayato entered the academy with a low smile. He took his seat and waited for the announcement.


----------



## Sabin19 (Jul 1, 2010)

Masahiro raised his head when he heard his name called. His sensei was a tall man, looking pretty strong

Hey, Asume, Ayame! Pay attention!, Masahiro told his teammates.

Masahiro stood up, going to his sensei to introduce himself. He was excited about this moment. In moments, he was going to become a Ninja.

My name is Watanabe Masahiro. I am one of the genins in your team, Umineko-san!, Masahiro said with a smile on his face.


----------



## Cheena (Jul 1, 2010)

Asume kicked Masahiro's leg. Sometimes he was so annoying. "Uh... I think I heard him so you can shut up now! I do pay attention ya know." She shook her head, "Baka..." Then she stood up to her sensei that way much taller. That may have been a little rough, but they needed to toughen up and stop acting like little kids. Immaturity was something Asume had no patience for. Maybe she needed to learn how to ajust to other people. Communication was a must for shinobi, at least that's what her father had always said. 

She then notice their other teammate. "Hey Ayato." Asume re-tightened her head band put a smile on her face. You had to make a good first impression. And their sensei seemed respectful, he was the first one there. "Hello, you probably figured out thanks to loud mouth over there, but I'm Asume. You must be Umineko.... sensei?" Calling someone "sensei' was pretty new, well, really new. She looked down at the ground, and played with her thumbs, mixed with emotions. First she was excited and today it turned into anxiousness and nervousness. Play time is over.


----------



## Sabin19 (Jul 1, 2010)

Asume`s kick was pretty strong. Masahiro was still jumping around in pain. He tried to focus again. 

"I don`t need to show pain... not now. I need to act strong.", he said to himself.
"This girl, Asume... she`s pretty strong. And her chakras are pretty wild. I can feel it on my skin. She will be a powerful, and maybe... scary kunoichi".

He had no hard feelings for her, even if she called him a loudmouth in front of their new sensei.

"Sorry Asume. I really thought you didn`t hear him. Ah well, things are looking fine today."

He checked his backpack again. There was his meal and some other stuff he needed. He tied the headband to his hand again, to be sure it doesn`t fall off.

By the looks of his sensei, Masahiro thought he is a strong ninja. 

"Aw... Hell! I think our test will be kinda` hard...", he whispered to Asume.

She looked like the ambitious girl, so the boy was expecting her to say that she is prepared or something like that.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 1, 2010)

Umineko looked down upon his young pupils, they were shorter than he imagined, but that was to be expected. He gave a bright smile to try not to seem intimidating.

"How do you do?" He greeted them. "Well, you guys know my name so that's that." _Hmmm... this is an interesting group._ He thought to himself. "Okay, follow me. I have a test for you."


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jul 1, 2010)

Kenkaku awoke and looked out of his window, it was fairly clear outside and looked like a nice day, the opposite of what he wanted. He got up out of his bed and walked over to the window, there was a slight chill in the air, good. After putting his gear on he climbed out of the window and headed towards the academy. Upon closer inspection he noted that it was fairly cold, it would increase to the cool he felt at the window later. When he arrived at the academy he noted that it was actually clearer there, that had to be fixed.

Kenkaku formed a hand seal and the fog around the academy thickened to decrease visibility as he jumped up onto the nearby tree. He had to grab and bull a few branches but after some time he was in the perfect position to see through the window to the hallway right outside the room he was supposed to meet the gennin of which would become his students, only if they passed his tests of course. His expression was hidden behind the wrappings on his face as he waited for his trap to come to fruition. If his students managed to either detect the trap or counter him he would go much easier on them.

The chance of them passing the test was fairly low, a flash and smoke bomb were rigged so that the moment they opened the door they would lose all visibility. Next he would use his body flicker to get in close, then he would simulate an attacking enemy. Should they pass, he would simply give them the usual teamwork test. Should they fail, he would challenge all of their skills to ensure that they become stronger. He never wanted to have a squadmate get captured again, the skill of his former team was too low for chuunin and if this village was ever to survive the coming times, they would need to have the strongest ninja possible.


----------



## dark0 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Rei Toketu:*

A chuunin was assigned to wake up rei and all the other foster academy students sheltered by the village funds. They were all housed in a single area and it was filled with propaganda, it would be painful if they raised a child that ended up deserting the village so they just put up a few brainwashing posters of how good life is in the village. Rei had no complaints though, he got food and shelter for doing missions and now he was a gennin so if he wanted he could even make his own money, but he would need a place to sleep.

He decided not to go back to bed, he needed to be at the school even if a little late. Today was the most important day of the year, rei was well rested but couldn’t shake the feeling of boredom and cowardice that made him want to go back to bed. Rei started running after a dog that was running after a squirrel and soon he was pumped up enough to start the day, he saw a cat sitting on a rock and a little girl reaching up to him. “Cat in a tree? Excellent.” He ran up the unusually hard ground and jump up with his hand forward over the stray rock that was in the way of the road really. He punched toward the cat and it yelled at rei when it fell back avoiding the punch and twisting his body to land on the ground, but not for long as he darted forward on the road into an alleyway filled with crates. 

He arrived at the academy, and he was pointed out to his new teammate, surprisingly only one was there and the other was even later than he was. Rei shouldn’t be surprised though he wasn’t the worst lazy-ass in the world. He layed down next to his teammate about two feet away, a sliver haired girl wearing a kimono laying in the soft grassy flowers. He calmed his eyes to drift away with his teammate. “Would you happen to be Kana Machiko?” He spoke in a soft whimsical voice without looking at her, to share the lovely sky.


----------



## Cheena (Jul 1, 2010)

Asume was puzzled. "Wait.... what? A Test? I thought we graduate from the academy and that was it." This had been more complicated than she thought it would. Why couldnt they just start training and do mission, like _real _shinobi do in the _real _world. How troublesome, but hey, that's the wrong attitude for sure. Still, it wasn't anything to be happy about. Asume rubbed her hands together and relaxed. What else could you do?

This guy was young for a jounin, but he's probably pretty tough then too. And if he's a jounin, then he must be strong. But, let's keep a positive attitude. 

"A test eh.... well it's not gonna stop me! Bring it on sensei." She had a slight smirk on her face and clenched her fist. "I've been training for this..." Asume looked at her other two teammates. Besides from the one, they looked decent. Heck, they might have been stronger than her. She doubted it though. Their chakra was probably way better anyway. "You two better be ready, we can't fall behind." Then she took a moment for it to sink in. The reality was something hard to face. _'Its our only chance'_


----------



## EPIC (Jul 2, 2010)

Umineko made a slight smile on his face. He was kind of happy that he got such an interesting group with a girl so energetic. Though, she might take a little bit more time to train than the others.

"Well then, follow me." He walked away and led them out of the Academy towards a plot of area covered by a large block of cement. The cement was also cut into smaller squares. Seemingly, it was some sort of arena. "The test is simple. You guys kill each other."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 2, 2010)

"Oh, right here sir!" Ayato was a little late on answering. He was too busy thinking about another matter. Ayato walked to his squad, scratching the back of his head. " I'm Ayato, glade I could be on your team sensei," the boy looked up at his sensei with a smile. He gave a confused expression when he heard about a test. "A test?" he pondered about what it would be about.

"I hope it isn't anything written, I've done enough of those," Ayato joked with a small laugh. He then followed behind the squad, outside of the academy. Because of the place, he knew it had to be something physical. The words that came out of their sensei's mouth led him into shock. "K-kill each other? Your joking right?" the boy hoped. Ayato defiantly wasn't the type of person to kill without a good enough reason.

"Can't the test be something else? Like a game?"


----------



## Sabin19 (Jul 2, 2010)

"Ah, Hell! I knew something like that was going to happen...", Masahiro thought.

"Hmm. No sensei lets his pupils kill themselves. This must be a trick or something... Concentrate! CONCENTRATE!".

Masahiro was trying to focus. If they killed eachother, and one remained standing, the test was failed anyways. So ... they must kill eachother.... and stay alive... hmm.... Genjutsu? This was an option, but they couldn't keep a genjutsu for too long. Hell... they can try or something like that.... It must be something based on they working together.

"Hey, Asume, Ayato... I think i`ve figured it out..."

He approached the two. They looked pretty scared, like they couldn`t do it. Asume was still looking, or playing strong. But, Masahiro knew she was a little bit scared. He was too. After all the things that happened, he ... simply couldn`t fail.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 2, 2010)

Again, Umineko smiled, this group seemingly wasn't too easily fooled, but he's not done yet.  His faced quickly turned serious as he walked up the arena. When he was on the arena's edge, he looked down up upon his students, eyeing closely and seriously.

"Only one of you can pass." He exclaimed. "One must kill the other two. If you don't, you all fail." 

He walks to the center of the arena. There was a small bell with a tiny, innocent jingle when it was moved. He picked it up and showed it to his students. 

"Whoever passes this test will advance to the next test." 

He jumped down and walked passed his students towards a bench. Before he sat, however, he had to say one more thing. 

"Shinobis have to complete the mission, no matter what. Even if it means sacrificing your friends, you must complete the assignment given to you." 

With that, he sat down. However, he had high hopes, one of them already caught on to the trick, hopefully the other two will agree.


----------



## Cheena (Jul 2, 2010)

"No, how can you be put throught training just to die before your even a shinobi. Don't fall for it And If you guys are scared dont be... I was for a minute... but now I realized that's to easy." Asume bit her lip and growled at Uminekp-sensei. "I dont think we should kill eachother at all, we just have to out smart the smart guy." She looked at him, imagining what kind of a fighter he was. Probably strong, really quick, his justu probably weren't that strong, he was kind of young. Asume gulped and looked he teammates dead in the eye "But it if comes down to it, I won't hold back." 

She quickly turned her head away. Asume couldn't believe what she just said. Was being a ninja really worth. There was a fierce battle in her mind of the pro's and con's of that kind of life. But after spending her years training and going to the academy, it was too late. She was going to stick with it till the end, unless she was stopped and had fell to the same fate your mother did. _'Idiot' _That was a bad thing to say though about her own mother. Soon, Asume snapped out of it and went back to the real world. 

She tightened her stance ready to fight... but, they should plan first.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 2, 2010)

Kana's eyes opened slowly to meet those of a boy laying next to her. Judging by the sun's positioning in the sky she new that her teammate was late. Who the hell else would I be dumbass?!" She shouted at him furiously. She sprung up off the ground an continued to curse him out violently for being late, even though it was no big deal. After much ranting and pacing back in forth she calmed herself and stopped in front of her teammate. "Yes I'm Kana Machiko." The girl smiled happily tilting her head the side giggling slightly.

_'This bastard better not piss me off...'_ she thought to herself, still smiling cutely for her teammate's sake.


----------



## Sabin19 (Jul 2, 2010)

"Heh. It wasn`t so hard after all. Already made a plan guys!", Masahiro telled his teammates with a large grin on his face.

"He said it`s another test after this one. And he said that the one standing is going to take another test. I know it will be a way harder test, that can`t be done by any alone ninja of genin-level. And to make it hard, he will get involved himself. One of us can pretend he kills the others, but the fake should look real. While fighting, we can do the Clone Technique, but not convert enough chakra and make those dead looking bodies that everyone saw in the academy. The clones don`t have chakra, so if he tries to check the chakras in the clone, there won`t be any, so he can think it`s dead. If he is involving himself in the second test, this will be tricky. The one that pretends he killed the other two must distract him, while the others plant traps. Then he must lure him in one trap. If he falls for it, i`m sure we`ll pass.", Masahiro whispered to his teammates , so their new sensei couldn`t hear anything.

"Asume, you can`t hold your chakras pretty well. So i don`t know you will be able to hold the genjutsu, even if it`s failed, for too long. So you will be distracting the sensei", he whispered to the girl.

She liked the idea. She was able to prove her new professor that she is capable of something. Masahiro smiled. As he thought before, this day was going to be a nice day after all.


----------



## dark0 (Jul 2, 2010)

ChibiKyuubi said:


> Kana's eyes opened slowly to meet those of a boy laying next to her. Judging by the sun's positioning in the sky she new that her teammate was late. Who the hell else would I be dumbass?!" She shouted at him furiously. She sprung up off the ground an continued to curse him out violently for being late, even though it was no big deal. After much ranting and pacing back in forth she calmed herself and stopped in front of her teammate. "Yes I'm Kana Machiko." The girl smiled happily tilting her head the side giggling slightly.
> 
> _'This bastard better not piss me off...'_ she thought to herself, still smiling cutely for her teammate's sake.



Rei was stunned by the malice personality behind the whimsical acting and lovely childishness. But she had a whole bunch of bitch down there. She imdeitly told her then jump up and held his hands on the tree branch while running up the main trunk, to perch atop the tree to await a response, and avoid getting hit.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 3, 2010)

Umineko just looked on as his students became defiant and refused to kill each other. It was a good speech too, better than what most would come up with. Well, at least he knows they're not stupid.

"You guys pass. There's no need to plan anything." He told him. 

He held out the bell and let it ring for a second. Then, he used Shunshin no Jutsu to disappear and came right back. 

"Now, you guys have to find that bell. Here's a clue: Its somewhere within 30 meters of this place."


----------



## Sabin19 (Jul 3, 2010)

"Well. The first challenge... wasn`t a challenge at all."

Masahiro smiled again. He felt like a leader, theorising about their "battle scheme". He didn`t think that his Sensei could hear his whispers, but he looked like a capable-of-anything man, and the boy didn`t now his capabilities as well.

"Hell. 30 meters it`s a lot... like.... 28 ares of land",Masahiro thought.

"It`s like looking for the needle in the haystack!", Masahiro shouted to his sensei.

"I guess you have the bells, Umineko-sama! Do we need to fight you to get the bell?"


----------



## Cheena (Jul 4, 2010)

"Um, well I didnt want anything super hard, but not something super easy either." Ayame sighed, this was crazy. No, there sensei was crazy. Tch... finding a bell couldnt be that hard. "Hey smart guy, uh, Masahiro!. I could have sworn that 30 meters was only like 100 feet." She grinned and giggled. "No way it could be somewhere out 28 acers." That was kind of stupid. That guy just lost even more points in her mind. 


"Instead of trying to fight him and risking our lives, why don't we look around real quick first. We might be cowards that way but at least we won't be baka cowards or something worse."


Asume looked around, scanning the area with dense forest arond the perimeter. This was becoming a mess, and for what? Obviously if we passed the academy exams, we are ready for gennin or what's the point? Well she was really confused. Probably wrong about other things too. Maybe Ayoto had some suggestions, he was awfully quiet, hm.... "Eh, Ayoto, what do you think, since you'll be part of this test too. You haven't said much."


----------



## Sabin19 (Jul 4, 2010)

"30 meters around is like.... 2800 square meters. 100 square meters are one are, not acre. If 30 meters are the diameter, then it`s like 1400 square meters (14 ares). So it`s still a lot. I was trying to make it easy for us, but it seems you have something with me. Fine, if you want it that way, but that`s not how teamwork... works."

The girl started pissing him off. She didn`t give him any chance.

"Okay. We shall take a quick look first.", Masahiro agreed to stop arguing with the girl

*Clone Technique!*

4 Masahiro`s appeared. He told them to search around. After that, he started searching himself. If the girl was right, it could be pretty easy.

"Hey, Ayato! Form some clones and search with me. And if you can hold your chakra, do as well, Asume. It will save us some time. And stop being so mean! You can`t gain anything from that."

He still didn`t have hard feelings for her, even she was like... a jerk. Masahiro knew that it`s still a competition, and she had no reason to think that he can be trusted at all. But people are always strange. You can`t expect normal things to happen.


----------



## Cheena (Jul 4, 2010)

Ausume shook her head a restrained herself. He started to piss her off. "Meh, an acre dosent have an area of 100 square meteres. That's only how _long _it is." She started to explain. "If the bell is somewhere within 30 meters of here, that's the daimeter. The radius would be 15 meters. In order to find the area, your square the radius which is 225 meters and multiply it by pi, or 3.14 and you only get 706.5 meters which is no where close to an acre because is an acre has an area of 4046 square meters." Asume nodded and then closed her eyes and bit her lip. 

"Well enough of the math lesson.... and don't worry, I won't call you name. I'd hate to hurt your feelings." The girl started to storm off and waved goodbye as she headed toward the trees. "And people are gonna be mean to you kid, get use to it in this world!" It was time to grow up now. "And don't take it so seriously... It's not like I have anything against you, but I on't even know you yet so when I do maybe I'll have a reason to show respect. it's not like I'm loosing anything either. That's just how I am."

With that said, she could make her way into the forest and let off some steam. That boy was too nice. It was annoying as anything. Maybe she should give him a chance... but it's nott happening. He is all talk but let's see how he battles. She didnt bother to attempt making a clone, so she started pushin brushes and jumping up to see in trees by herself. It was nice to have some alone time. All of this was too much for one day....


----------



## Sabin19 (Jul 4, 2010)

"Not an acre, an _are_, it`s a difference. And i wasn`t paying full attention that i must`ve divided 2800 by four, not by two. There goes... like 700 square meters. It doesn`t really matter. But searching here will take a long time though."

"Heh. Not much of first impression,though.", Masahiro thought. It was sad for him to have such teammates. One was daydreaming continuously and one played tough.

"This is going to be un-cool."

He changed his mind. He wasn`t going to play nice anymore. That girl needed a lesson.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 4, 2010)

_This guy is kinda bossy,_ Ayato thought to himself about Masahiro. The guy was giving orders as if he already had been decided as their leader. The girl was pretty bossy, but as Ayato remembered that's how Akiza was when he first met here. He heard Masahiro and Ayame get into a bit of an argument, but Ayato was too busy thinking to himself to pay attention to what they said. When Ayame called out to him he quickly snapped out of it. 

"Oh uh, I think we should listen to Masahiro. He's been right so far," Ayato replied with a slight smile. A sweatdrop went down his forehead as he watched Ayame go her own way, "Things are looking bad already." He would then decide to do what Masahiro asked of him, "Alright, Clone Te-" But he stopped himself before he could finish. "Wait a minute,....I don't know the Clone Technique," the boy slightly laughed as he scratched the back of his head.

"Well anyways, we can still search around," Ayato walked towards the forest.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 9, 2010)

Umineko laughed quietly to himself at his pupils. They were talking about some mathematic problems proposed by his proclamation, but it was done pretty quickly. If anything, Masahiro was smart but seemingly overconfident. This would cause problems for him and the team. Ayame was a very independent girl but she was tough- acting and had a hard head. Ayato is quiet, which is probably the best decision when being partnered with two opposites, still he needs to voice his opinion.

Well, with his final impressions done and the team beginning their search, it was time for him to make his move. He used the Shunshin technique to disappear. At the instant, he moved between each member, starting with Ayame. He rang the bell in front within the bush she was looking in, then disappeared before she noticed anything. This was meant to fool her into thinking that the bell was close to her. After that he hid for awhile.


----------



## Cheena (Jul 9, 2010)

"Wait... was that a bell?" Ayame began looking through the bush rapidly. "Hold on! How come the the bell isnt making any noise now, when it did make noise when I wasn't even moving the bush around?" She scratched her head and look around in circles. Curiously, she made her way out the brush and looked in the center of te field. She noticed something. Umineko-Snesei wasn't there. This guy was clever, too clever. He must have the bell. "Duh, why didnt I realize that before.... I should have listened."

Quickly, Ayame sprinted in search of her teammates, getting scratches and marks from the points twigs and leaves. Then she made an adbrupt stop spotting Masahiro and Ayato. "Stop looking! I was wrong before, but I'm pretty sure that sensei has the bells." She took a moment ot catch her breathing, leaning over and then began explaining. It wasn't a long story. "Well, I was looking over there somehwere and I heard the bells jingling... but for no reason. And after some looking, I didnt see them." Pausing, she pointed in towards the center of the field. 

"Umineko-sensei isnt there.... he was moving around with the bells. He's trying to trick us!"


----------



## Sabin19 (Jul 11, 2010)

Masahiro closed his eyes, thinking for a bit. 
_
"If the girl yelled out what he was doing, was he going to change his tactics? Probably the sensei is considering that too. Or maybe Umineko-san planned that one of us will yell out his tactics, to change them quickly and surprise us... Masahiro was already proud with the sensei assigned to their squad. He was very intelligent, and unpredictable."_

"Don`t yell out in the middle of an apparent battlefield, if you`ve figured the  enemies tactics out! They may change them as soon as we figured out how to defeat them!", Masahiro whispered to the girl as he got close to her.

"I`ll try to observe his tactics from a little distance, and we`ll plan everything after that."

Masahiro ordered the scattered clones to come back to him. After the clones were there, he dispelled 2 of them in a flash, and smoke formed around him. As no one could see him in the smoke-fog, he used Body Flicker Technique, going to the top of a tall tree nearby. On the ground were his last clones, that were going to prove that he was there, not somewhere else, observing (one clone was going to be him, and one was going act just like the clones before, to help him search).

"Heh, i lost some chakra using The Clone Technique, so i dispelled two of them to not lose it all", Masahiro`s clone that supposed to be him said, looking very serious.

Now he had to observe his sensei`s tactics and form a plan to get that bell.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 11, 2010)

Umineko was watching from a nearby tree. Ayame realized what he was doing and yelled out his plan. Masahiro simply told her not to do so. Masahiro was a very bright young man, this made things alot more intersesting.

Masahiro then moved up to another tree while his clones were used as distraction. A simple tactic, but effective. Umineko decided that he should give Masahiro a little scare, so he went up behind Masahiro, whispered in his ear and rang the bell, then left before he was noticed. He then went to his clone and rang the bell in his ear, then left in the same manner.

After that, he wondered if it would be a good idea to go further, but decided otherwise. This should cause a little shock if they were any normal Genin, but if they were any normal Genin, they wouldn't be his students.


----------

